# snails



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey..i have some snails in my tank cuse they came with my plants that i bought..and im gettin my P's in like 2 days..i was wonderin if its ok to keep them in there and if anything will happen to them???


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

they will keep multipling. Scoop out as many as possible.

The Ps might eat them, or try clown loaches (before you add the piranhas)


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That is why all my plants are started from bulbs,no prob this way.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Throw a bunch of clown loaches in there and they probably be able to clear out the snails before they get eaten by the piranha. Make sure the clown loaches are at least 2-3 inches long dont get ones that are too tiny.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I kept the bigger snails in with my p's for awhile...they finally all became a snack.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i take them out & throw them in the feeder tank. I got some big ones growing in there now & they eat all the algae on the tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

Clown loaches are too expensive to house with piranha. The chain loach, I think it's also called a dwarf loach, will also eat snails.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

pretty sure all loaches eat snails







good luck


----------

